# 1969 Marshall Plexi 100 Watt Super Lead



## Guv'nor

Look at this beauty....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Marshall-P...2QQihZ012QQcategoryZ38075QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Outlaw1969

EXCEPTIONAL!!!!! 



Best "AMP PORN" I have seen today. 8)


----------



## sickboy79

Great example. They just keep going up and up in price.


----------

